# Secret Santa 2009



## lyttleravyn (Nov 12, 2009)

Yay! I set up the gift exchange on Elfster.com here is the link for anyone who is interested. 

You're Invited to Join my Elfster Gift Exchange, 2009 Specktra Gift Exchange!

Okay, so I think there's enough interest to do this, so here we go:

* To participate you must have feedback somewhere, either here on Specktra, Makeupalley, or somewhere else. This is the best way to insure that no one is disappointed (although it's not a guarantee). Please PM me with where your feedback is after you sign up on Elfster.com. 

* DEADLINE TO SIGN UP HAS PASSED.

* There is NO PRICE RANGE. Everybody's financial situation is different, so everyone can give what they can. The best gifts are always the most thoughtful ones.

* Once the deadline passes, Elfster automatically matches people up and you will receive the contact info for the person you are gifting to. You will then have the rest of the month to shop for your elf. It is up to you when to send your gift, but please try to send before *December 16th*. Keep in mind the postal services tend to slow down around the holidays.

* After the deadline, use this thread as a place where you can give your Santa a little bit of info about yourself and what you like. Another good way to get hints is to do a bit of snooping about the person's posts. If you have a specific question you'd like to ask your elf, PM me and I will ask them for you.

* After sufficient time has passed and hopefully everyone has received their gifts, I will post the list of who was who's Secret Santa here in this thread.

My feedback is on Ebay, usernames AriaCammeo and PDP890

Before you sign up, please seriously consider whether or not you will have the time and money to participate. No one wants to be disappointed.


Feel free to use the thread to ask questions, etc.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 12, 2009)

that would be a really kool idea!!! I didn't do it last year but would love to do it this year!


----------



## carandru (Nov 13, 2009)

oooo, I was hoping we would do it again this year!  I had a lot of fun doing this last year.  I'm definitely interested!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2009)

elfster.com

I'll stick this thread if people actually do get it organized and participate.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Nov 15, 2009)

I would love to be involved too!


----------



## Janice (Nov 16, 2009)

If you all plan on doing a SS I would suggest you start soon so that gifts can be mailed the first week of December to avoid delays and to make sure everyone receives their package before xmas.

(wow that was long sentence)


----------



## moonlit (Nov 16, 2009)

YaY count me in ..  I am joining in right away!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 17, 2009)

Already have some people signing up, hope to have a bunch more!


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2009)

I personally don't think it's a good idea to organize a SS with no deadline for people to send their packages by. I've seen too many of these gift exchanges on various boards with people upset and feeling left out because their package did not arrive by the holiday. Of course no one will complain, but it's a crappy feeling to watch everyone else get theirs and you have nothing because someone waited until 3 days before the holiday to mail your package. I just want your SS to be successful and everyone come out happy they participated.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

plus if you have international people doing this you need things sent asap. post usually takes 5-7 days form the us to the uk. but i have just waited 10-11 days for a package to arrive. post is slowing down already and it will only get worse.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! Updated with a deadline date! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could a mod please sticky this thread?


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in - I really regretted not taking part last year.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Nov 21, 2009)

Its...not letting me sign up. =/ It just stops loading when I clock your link.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 21, 2009)

so excited! missed it last year.


----------



## Divinity (Nov 22, 2009)

Really enjoyed last years!  Just signed up


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 23, 2009)

Only about a week left to sign up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AmiS4ys: if you are still having trouble, PM me with your email address and I can invite you privately


----------



## Laurie (Nov 24, 2009)

Signing up too! I'm sad I missed it last year!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2009)

Just signed up!  So excited!! I love SS. Seriously, I had so much fun last year shopping for my person and getting my package full of goodies.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 25, 2009)

I've just signed up. I'm excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already mentally started thinking what I'm going to buy


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

Awwwh really want to sign up but I have no feedback! I love secret Santa's xD have fun!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys, only a few more days to sign up! Assignments will be made on Tuesday Dec. 1st!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Only about a week left to sign up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AmiS4ys: if you are still having trouble, PM me with your email address and I can invite you privately_

 
PM'ing you now!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 28, 2009)

i only have feedback on here from 1 transaction =/... is that enough? i missed out last year too


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys, tomorrow is the last day to sign up! I will be drawing names Tuesday morning about 9:00AM (EST)


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys! Names have been drawn! Go to Elfster.com and check out who you are gifting to! Please send your gifts before December 16th to avoid holiday mailing delays.

Also everyone please go to "You" and then "Edit Profile" to enter your mailing address.

Elfster just uses our First/Last names, so please include your Specktra username so we know who everyone is on Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a great template from last year for posting a little about ourselves and our wishlists. There is also a wishlist feature on Elfster you can post things as well. I recommend looking at your Elf's previous posts to get some ideas also! 

*Age: 
Skintone (NW15, etc): 
Hair Color: 
Eye Color: 
Interests/Hobbies: 

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: 
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: 
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: 
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: 
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): 
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): 
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): 
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): 
Least Favorite MAC Product:

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: 
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: 
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: 
Things You Don't Like/Need: 
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): 

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: 

Your Wishlist :*


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 1, 2009)

EEEK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited. Anyway I've got a spare minute so thought i'd fill in that questionnaire type thingy in.

*Age:*  20
*Skintone (NW15, etc):* Never been colour matches but in Revlon Colourstay I'm Ivory
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Interests/Hobbies:* Music, Movies, Traveling. Certain thing called make up...

*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:* Rose Romance or Style Warrior
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* Rose Romance
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:* Shy Girl L/S, Fresco Rose P/P, Naked Pigment, Love Nectar L/G and All That Glitters E/S
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Cocomotion Pigment, Made with Love L/S, A Rose Romance L/S, all the Hello Kitty items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Gilt by Association MES
* Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):* Browns and Purples
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):*Nude pinks and Corals
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):* Veluxe Pearl and Satin
* Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):*Lustre L/S and Paint Pots
*Least Favorite MAC Product: *Yet to find something I don't like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* Barry M
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: *129 L/S, Natural Dazzle Bronzer and any Dazzle Dust*
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: *Lash Blast, Anything from NYX and China Glaze n/p
* Things You Don't Like/Need: *Not a big fan of bright L/S, false lashes (I can't put them on)*
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *SWEETIES! I've got a very sweet tooth! Magazines I can't get here (If my santa isn't from the UK) Of course pigment samples would be fab!*

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: *This is only if my santa is from the US I love the Coconut Lime Verbena Scent from B&BW. It smells so goooood!! Oh and things that aren't easily accesible from me in the UK would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like anything girly! Glitter, sequins, pink & purple things, pampering type things. Oh I love dangly earrings.

* 
Your Wishlist :* China Glaze Nail polishes, I've been wanting to try these out for ages!
Any nail polish to be honest *nail polish addict alert*
Anything really, I'd be happy with whatever I got


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 1, 2009)

Age: 26
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW20 (pretty fair)
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Hazel
Interests/Hobbies: Makeup, Going to the movies, Shopping, Reading, Checking Specktra like crazy!

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Starflash
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Heatherette
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Penultimate Liner, Paint Pots, Angel l/s, Peachtwist Blush, Underage l/g, 
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Baby Goth Girl NP, Smoke and Diamonds e/s, Emote Blush, Saint Germain l/s, Hello Kitty Compact, 
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Purples, Blues (cool colors)
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Light Pinks, Nudes, Blue Reds
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Matte, Frost
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Dazzleglass
Least Favorite MAC Product: Mascara

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: 
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Nars- Multiples, Dolce Vita Matte Lip Pencil, Nightclubbing e/s 
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: China Glaze N/P, L'oreal Telescopic mascara, Ardell False lashes
Things You Don't Like/Need: Pink e/s
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): Samples of anything

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: Loves anything Lush except the karma (or earthly) scents, Bath and Body works (spray, lotions, gel) also love love love hair accessories like bows flowers etc. not headbands though. : ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Wishlist : Lush, Mac, Bath and Body Works, Hair Stuff, Stuff exclusive to other countries,  anything really)


----------



## carandru (Dec 1, 2009)

* mods please delete :*


----------



## carandru (Dec 1, 2009)

*Sorry for the double post!
Age:  26
Skintone (NW15, etc):  NC50
Hair Color: dark brown
Eye Color: dark brown
Interests/Hobbies: dancing, hanging out, playing in makeup, doing hair, reading, shopping

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: hmmm, not sure... probably style warrior
Favorite All-time MAC Collection:  cult of cherry
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:  vanilla, all that glitters e/s, nightmoth l/p, clear gloss, artifact p/p
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: any of the LE MSFs!  And anything bright. Also, been eyeing  
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): purple and turquoise
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): nudey pink
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):  starflash, veluxe peart, matte2
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): brow liners, lipstick
Least Favorite MAC Product: fluid line

Favorite Non-MAC Brand:  loreal hip
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: e/s crayons, lip gloss, lip sticks
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:  NYC bronzer, various mascaras, face masks
Things You Don't Like/Need: falsies, 
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): 
I love piggie samples and candy. I like getting anything at all really, lol.  So whatever you find it in your heart to give me is fine 
 
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: 
I'm a laid back person who likes to have fun. I enjoy all things girly and my most favorite hobby is DANCING!!  I'm a very colorful person and am really into accessories and fashion.  I'm also a med student on a seriously tight budgest, so I love any type of food!!! lol.  Thanks again!
Your Wishlist :
*    brush guards   
  wet n wild glitter liners   
mascara: maybelline lash stylist or great lash, or cover girl lash exact   
MAC e/s: vanilla, coral, handwritten, all that glitters, tete-a-tint, or brown down   
  [FONT=&quot]MAC lip pencil: nightmoth or chestnut[/FONT]   
MAC paint pots: artifact, indian wood, delft, or rubenesque   
mac reflects glitter: rust, copper, bronze, transparent pink, or pearl
foot soak (any pedicure stuff really)    
exfoliating foot scrub

O and anything unique to ur area!! especially if you are oversees or just happen to have some cool stuff in your city/town


----------



## Laurie (Dec 1, 2009)

Age: 22
Skintone (NW15, etc): NC45
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Interests/Hobbies: Collecting Collector's Edition Barbie Dolls

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: 
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: 
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Passionate, Chrome Yellow.. Any other pigment
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Cinderfella, anything from Barbieeeeeeee
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Hmm.. Purple or green.. Judging from what I have
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Doesn't matter.. BUT, I don't use any MAC lip products.. My lips peel within seconds!
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Anything but Lustre
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Toss up between paint pots/pigments/blushes
Least Favorite MAC Product: ANY THING LIPS

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: 
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Anything from NARS or Urban Decay.. Don't get those here
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Any Covergirl/Rimmel/OPI/China Glaze
Things You Don't Like/Need: I'll appreciate ANYTHING
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): Doesn't matter to me.. I tend to be grateful for what I get/have..

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I love youuuuuu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Wishlist : Whatever you get me! AND, something from your country. Some sort of souvenir item.. A snow globe/key chain/shot glasses..



*LAUREN JALSA ON ELFSTER*


----------



## Laurie (Dec 1, 2009)

I dunno which one of ya'll is my elffiee!!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 1, 2009)

I really need my SS to post her wishlist! lol she doesnt have one on here either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Age:  20
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW20
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Interests/Hobbies: Video games (Final Fantasy), Cosmetics, Drawing, Anything Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Hello Kitty

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Color Crafted & Style Black
*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Style Black*
*
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: MSFN in Medium Dark or Medium, Penultimate liner, Any paint pots, Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation, & Strobe Liquid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: ANY of the Style Black MES', Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (even a sample), anything from Barbie as well, HK Dazzleglasses w/ charms &

Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): I like Pinks!*
*
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Nudes, like Angel l/s and 3N l/s

**Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Don't have a preference*
*
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): MSFs*
*
Least Favorite MAC Product: Any of the Prep+Prime items & Mascara

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Make Up Forever or Urban Decay*
*
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Mat Velvet Foundation (whichever one is equivalent to NW20 in MAC), Any UD Palette, & UD 24/7 eyeliner in Zero (full-sized)*
*
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Anything by Rimmel*
*
Things You Don't Like/Need: Lipgloss & Lip Conditioners, Falsies as well. I cant wear them with my glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *
*Bright pigment samples, candy, Hello Kitty knick-knacks, anything strawberries

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:  I'm not picky, but if you have any Juicy items floating around, I wouldn't mind that =D I've also been searching for a particular mascara from Shishiedo (sp?), I believe its called Majolica Majorica? I've only seen it once online and if I get this, I will seriously love you forever, no AND's IF's or BUT's about it. 

Your Wishlist : It's in my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 1, 2009)

Im really sorry I missed it this time


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 1, 2009)

Age: 28
Skintone (NW15, etc): Translucent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  NW15 is too dark.
Hair Color: Red
Eye Color: Blue
Interests/Hobbies: screen printing, nails, baking, making chocolates, sewing, music, reading, etc.

Favorite 2009 MAC Collection: Hmm, gonna go with Creme Team
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: probably d'bohemia, best suited for my skin/hair color
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Face Wipes, everything else I've gotten or FORgotten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: nothing really, the only thing I wish I could still get is the TLC stick in Rose Remedy. Best color ever.
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): I love burgundies (cranberry, royal flush, etc), and warm browns, oranges, etc.
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): pretty much any.
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Fluidline or Cremesheens
Least Favorite MAC Product: Lipglass

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Zoya, but does Nail polish count?
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Malia, Renee, and a few others I cant think of.
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Nicole by OPI Polish Pens
Things You Don't Like/Need: not a fan of 'girly' colors, pinks, purples, and the like.
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): <3 samples of anything, especially nail care stuff, things from where you are (shot glass, etc --> I collect them) goofy stuff that I can put on my desk (I have stuff like finger monsters, pez dispensers, a pull apart zombie doll, a gene simmons wig from halloween- the weird and the wacky are best)

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I run a nail blog, and I am ALWAYS looking for unique awesome polishes.  (any brands!!)  I currently have Zoya, OPI, a few Essie, a few Nubar, and ChG, so if you know of sweet-ass colors in other brands, I'm game.  I love unique colored polishes, not big into reds or pinks or nudes.  

If you have a miracle cuticle cure, I'm totally needing one of those too!

Your Wishlist :

Anything you think I'd like!  Like I said, I love unique polishes, and am always looking for new brands.  Looking for cuticle cure. Love silly goofy odds n edds. (addicted to collecting stupid string dolls at the moment too)

I love being surprised, so I'm game for anything!


----------



## carandru (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Im really sorry I missed it this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey SS 2008!!  Lol.  I had fun shopping for you last year too! Too bad you didn't get a chance to get in this year :-(


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_hey SS 2008!! Lol. I had fun shopping for you last year too! Too bad you didn't get a chance to get in this year :-(_

 
 Hey! I loved getting your box of goodies last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a shame because I hardly get on Specktra but Ive been thinking about the secret santa thing for the past couple weeks. Sigh..


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Age: * 24
*Skintone (NW15, etc): * NC15/20
*Hair Color: * Brunette
*Eye Color: * Hazel
*Interests/Hobbies: * reading anything Jane Austen, skiing, horseback riding, watching movies

*Favorite 2009 MAC Collection: * Style Black
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: * Blonde Brunette Redhead
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: * Pearl CCB, Artifact Paintpot, Blankety Lipstick, Studio Fix Powder NC20, Macroviolet Fluidline
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: * Any of the Style Black MES!, Patisserie Lipstick, BlingBlack Glimmerglass 
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):* Grays, Deep Browns
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):* Pink-Peach
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):* Lustre and Starflash
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* Lipsticks!
*Least Favorite MAC Product:* Mascara

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* Dior, Bobbi Brown
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:* any foundation, eyeshadows or fragrance
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:* Ardell Lashes, Boots No7 High Lights Illuminating Lotion, Nicole by Opi Nic's Sticks Nail Polishes
*Things You Don't Like/Need:* Mascara, Eyeshadow
:*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc)* I love pigments! Anything really I just love Secret Santas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love glitter, plaid, and llamas haha. I can't wait to start shopping for my elf!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 2, 2009)

*Age:  30
Skintone (NW15, etc): NC20
Hair Color: Dark brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Interests/Hobbies: reading horror, watching films, shopping, reading beauty blogs

Favorite 2009 MAC Collection: Style Black
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Overrich pigments
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Blackground paint pot, Warm Soul mineralize blush, Creme de Nude lipstick, Light pressed blot powder, Powersurge eye kohl
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: 
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Cinderfella MES, Gilt by Association MES, Reflects antique gold glitter, volcanic thermal mask, 
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): red
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): veluxe pearl
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): MSFs
Least Favorite MAC Product: mascara

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Nars
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: laguna bronzer, any nail polish, any lip laquer
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: anything NYX, china glaze, sleek
Things You Don't Like/Need: I don't wear a lot of lipsticks
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): pigments definitely of course! I will be happy to receive absolutely anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: 

Your Wishlist :*


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 2, 2009)

*Age:* 18
*Skintone (NW15, etc): * Erm MAC foundations look off on me. I'm bareminerals in fairly light.
*Hair Color:* Blonde at the moment but I will be going back to red/auburn soon
*Eye Color: * Blue/Grey
*Interests/Hobbies: * Make-up, music, my degree course, drawing, reading

*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: * I've been out of the loop but BBR and Colourcrafted because I LOVE msf.
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: *
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: * High Tea lipstick, Ramblin' Rose lipstick, strobe liquid, tenderling blush and a pencil brush
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Any of the peachy/coral msf from colourcrafted, lightscapade, lollipop lovin' lipstick, femme fi eyeshadow
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): * muted greens, golds, neutrals, peaches, burgandy/cranberry colours, corals
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): * nudes and corals
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):* Satin
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): * Lipsticks + blushes
*Least Favorite MAC Product:*mascara

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* Smashbox
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: * Photofinish primer, mascaras and lipglosses
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:* L'oreal hip line as we don't have it in the uk. Any other region/country specific drug store lines
*Things You Don't Like/Need: * Skin care samples as my skin breaks out badly.
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): * I'd be happy with anything =] But I do love Hersey's cookies n cream =]

*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:* I'll love anything you get me *big hugs*

*Your Wishlist :* is on elfster now


----------



## Laurie (Dec 2, 2009)

Just curious.. What do I do if my elf doesn't post anything here or on Elfster?? I'm internationally based and I would like to get started on buying the gift and mailing it before the deadline.........


----------



## carandru (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Just curious.. What do I do if my elf doesn't post anything here or on Elfster?? I'm internationally based and I would like to get started on buying the gift and mailing it before the deadline........._

 
It's a gift, so I say you can get to shopping if you want. It would be nice to get them something off their wishlist, but I'm sure they'll love whatever you get... especially if they don't give u a wishlist. 

Now, I am probably more worried for that's person's elf lol.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_It's a gift, so I say you can get to shopping if you want. It would be nice to get them something off their wishlist, but I'm sure they'll love whatever you get... especially if they don't give u a wishlist. 

Now, I am probably more worried for that's person's elf lol._

 
Lol.. Well, I already started looking around at stuff to get.. But.. I mean.. I don't even have an address to send it to! Or even the person's name here on Specktra.. Far less for a wishlist! Lol..


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2009)

Age:26
Skintone (NW15, etc):nc42
Hair Color:black
Eye Color:black
Interests/Hobbies:shopping,reading fiction,makeup,facebook

Favorite 2009 MAC Collection: dsquared,style black

Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Barbie,style black,the solar bits collection -forgot the name

5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:grease paints->black or dark blue
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):satin taupe/mothbrown
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ink
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):satin
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):blacktrack fluidline
Least Favorite MAC Product:lipgalss/dazzleglass

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: OPI -I Dont own even 1 OPI nail polish,sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:siberian nights/do you lilac it/lincoln park after dark

3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: -

Things You Don't Like/Need:food items like chocolates or sweets (I am trying to lose weight lol)

Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc):I prefer pigment samples.

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: surprise me santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 random things that santa can get me: magnets that I can stick on my fridge,ear rings,cute keychains.. just about anything that is cute!

Your Wishlist :
I have a few items on my wishlist but its not neccessary to get me this if its too much trouble for santa.. I still like surprises

1)Face atelier lip glaze in flamingo
2)ardell 110 lashes
3)opi nail polishes in siberian nights/do you lilac it/lincoln park after dark


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey lovelies! I've had some people emailing me about sending a message to their Elfs. A great thing about Elfster is that you can email your Elf directly and be completely anonymous! When you go to the Elfster home page (after signing in) And option near the top is "Ask Questions Anonymously" and then you choose your Elf to send an email to. Feel free to email me if you have any questions!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 4, 2009)

Woo! I sent my gift to my elf already! I reallyyyyy hope she enjoys it =D


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_Woo! I sent my gift to my elf already! I reallyyyyy hope she enjoys it =D_

 
Girl your organized! I've only got one thing so far. Going shopping for my stuff tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT: *Should I be worried that i haven't been asked and questions on elfster yet?


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Girl your organized! I've only got one thing so far. Going shopping for my stuff tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT: *Should I be worried that i haven't been asked and questions on elfster yet?_

 

I wouldn't worry. i didn't hear anything from my SS last year until a package showed up at my door full of awesome goodies!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Girl your organized! I've only got one thing so far. Going shopping for my stuff tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT: *Should I be worried that i haven't been asked and questions on elfster yet?_

 
Haha, you bet! I was done with my local christmas shopping a week ago. My SS was the last present I had to shop for, and the PO is across the street from the store. =D

I haven't been asked any questions myself, but I've also made it a point to list what I want pretty directly.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 4, 2009)

*Age: 29
Skintone (NW15, etc): C3
Hair Color: black
Eye Color: dark brown
Interests/Hobbies: yoga, dance, make up (of course!), friends

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Hello Kitty
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Hello Kitty
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: N/A - I'm there all the time
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: 
So Ceylon
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Blue Brown piggie
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Dazzleglasses
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Satin
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): msfs and dazzleglasses
Least Favorite MAC Product:  All of the mascaras - I hate them all, with the exception of Loud Lash and that was LE!

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Too Faced, Fresh, Benefit
Things You Don't Like/Need: lipsticks - I've got a gallon bag full of them
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): CANDY NECKLACES and PEZ!!

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I'm a member of Bimbo's Unite here on Specktra, so I am clearly a glitter fiend!  I also love clothing/accessories with sparkle.  Lipgloss is the shit and I'm diggin' the VS beauty rush glosses and am lemming for Cupquake.  I'm totally serious about the candy necklaces and pez - only I can't find candy necklaces anywhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Wishlist :  Check out my elfster page
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides that, I lost my Blackfire Glimmerglass from the Style Black collection and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE another.  Many thanks and much love!!*


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Dec 6, 2009)

awwwwww! I loved doing this last year! I'm bummed that I missed it this year. lol. thats what I get for not checking in more often!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll be fun to check out to see who gets what though!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I wouldn't worry. i didn't hear anything from my SS last year until a package showed up at my door full of awesome goodies!_

 
I'm hoping this is a sign that the same is gonna happen to me too! I haven't been asked anything either.. :/ .. Oh well..

 On another note, I love my elf!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 11, 2009)

A massive THANK YOU to my lovely Secret Santa! I received my package yesterday, thinking it was something I had ordered on eBay I ripped it open and saw this lovely surprise:

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/a...ictures001.jpg

I've never used any NYX products and I am so happy I finally get to try them out. I love everything so thank you so much!

I got NYX eyeshadow trios white/gray/black and aloha/mink brown/deep bronze, NYX single in Rust and Flamingo, NYX Lipstick in Eros, NYX jumbo lip pencil in Burgundy (love this), NYX jumbo eyeshadow pencils in Milk and Black Bean (these are ♥), OPI's I'm Not Really A Waitress (perfect colour for Christmas time), Estee Lauder Beautiful perfume and a cute bag.

Thanks again Secret Santa!! ♥♥♥


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 11, 2009)

Yah! So excited, just finished packaging my gift and sending out today! Hope my elf loves her goodies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed out last year so I had fun going all out this year lol.  Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 11, 2009)

Great goodies you got there! I can't wait to get my gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mines nearly ready to send out, just gotta get some bubble wrap so it survives the journey and it's done.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 11, 2009)

AGH! I'm horrible. I wana find out my Secret Santa already! =P


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 11, 2009)

Me too! I hate waiting


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 11, 2009)

That and then, I just wana yell "___, I'M YOUR SECRET SANTA!" haha weird, I know.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2009)

^^ HAHA! I thought I was the only one!! Should be getting the rest of my stuff either today or tomorrow! Then shipping before Tuesday!! Ahhh!! **excited**


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah! just shipped my gift! but i have a post office rant for a minute....the box was pretty big and heavy, so I got a plain box from work thinking I would save some money and ship is first class....it would still get there before xmas. so i did just that and it was a bit more then i thought but no worries. then i got home to check the website, and saw i could have used a priority flat rate box for the same price and it would have gotten there within 3 days instead of 5 : ( oh well but it would have been nice if she suggested that. anyway, sorry for the rant, but so excited for my elf to get her gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_yeah! just shipped my gift! but i have a post office rant for a minute....the box was pretty big and heavy, so I got a plain box from work thinking I would save some money and ship is first class....it would still get there before xmas. so i did just that and it was a bit more then i thought but no worries. then i got home to check the website, and saw i could have used a priority flat rate box for the same price and it would have gotten there within 3 days instead of 5 : ( oh well but it would have been nice if she suggested that. anyway, sorry for the rant, but so excited for my elf to get her gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
LOL the PO workers by me, wait til i've paid to tell me "yeah...you could have shipped this for cheaper"

...thanks jerks. lol


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_LOL the PO workers by me, wait til i've paid to tell me "yeah...you could have shipped this for cheaper"

...thanks jerks. lol_

 
haha, i think its the customers that should be "going postal" lol, with all the horrible service.  they even made me pay for an entire roll of packing tape instead of letting me have a tiny piece to tape up my package.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_haha, i think its the customers that should be "going postal" lol, with all the horrible service. they even made me pay for an entire roll of packing tape instead of letting me have a tiny piece to tape up my package.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too! those meanies


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope my ELF gets her gift soon!!!! I had to ship overseas but I sent it on the 7th!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 12, 2009)

That should get there i plenty of time. I haven't sent mine out yet (doing it monday) I'm just hoping it gets to my elf in time. It says 3-5 days on this website I've looked at so fingers crossed


----------



## driz69 (Dec 13, 2009)

I really cant believe i missed this. So sad


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 14, 2009)

Just sent mine off. Hope my elf likes it!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 14, 2009)

CHRISTMAS HAS COME EARLY FOR ME!!!! I FOUND A PACKAGE OUTSIDE MY DOOR TODAY...OPENED IT..AND FOUND THIS! THANK YOU SO SO SO MUCH SECRET SANTA! THIS IS BEYOND AMAZING!!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 14, 2009)

dang, thats a helluva ss gift!  GO SANTA!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 15, 2009)

I know! ITS AMAZING! I opened it and almost went into labor LOL


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 15, 2009)

so has anyone else received their gifts yet? excited to see what everyone got!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 15, 2009)

Sent mine out today, hope my elf enjoys her fun stuff!!

**Also I got mine today! Santa was awesome and I'll put up pics soon! :-D Thank you thank you Santa!! <3


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Sent mine out today, hope my elf enjoys her fun stuff!!

**Also I got mine today! Santa was awesome and I'll put up pics soon! :-D Thank you thank you Santa!! <3_

 
Yeah let's see the pics!! Glad you got your presents!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 15, 2009)

I sent mine today but they aren't sure if it'll arrive in time for christmas because of international customs.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 15, 2009)

Sent mine out with tracking. Our postal service is a BITCH. I won't be surprised if it gets lost or returned to me. Given all the dumb questions I was asked when I went to mail it!! Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 15, 2009)

I sent mine out on the 7th and my elf still hasn't gotten hers...should I be worried? She is  international.. and I've never shipped anywhere out the U.S, but it just seems crazy to me that its taking so long


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 15, 2009)

you should be fine : ) besides I wanna say I think normally overseas is at least 10 bus days, and I would add 2-3 for holidays.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm worried mine won't get to my elf in time. I sent mine on 14th but it's going to USA. Fingers crossed it will get there! I got tracking with it so i'll have a lil look where about in the world it is when I get home. I'm excited to recieve my present now


----------



## moonlit (Dec 16, 2009)

I sent mine out on saturday.. Hope my elf likes her gifts.. omg I sent very few things...  I feel so bad now


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 16, 2009)

every year i want to do this but i never do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i regret it everytime too! i hope everyone gets great gifts!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 17, 2009)

anyone else get their gifts?  Im so curious to see what you all got!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love xmas!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine. I've been a very good girl this year Santa =) lol


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 18, 2009)

me too me too!! lol, im so excited, check the mail everyday. my hubby thinks im nuts haha.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 19, 2009)

My Santa was super awesome!!! I hope my elf likes all the goodies I sent her as well! But I wanted to share my kickass package!






Shu Uemura 24k Gold LE Eyelash Curler (EEK!!!)
MAC's Blankety Lipstick
Essie nailpolish in Chinchilly, Scarlett O'Hara, E-Nuff is E-Nuff, Congo Bongo
Some Konad Nail Stamping stuff (I tried them and they're amazing!!)
Bad Ass Mixed CD with bands Bad Religion, Koffin Kats, Pogues, Toy Dolls and the Weepies!!! yaaaaay!
A super cute black top!

And...

GLITTER!!!!!!!!
Samples of:
MAC Reflects Copper
MAC Reflects Bronze
MAC Reflects Transparent Teal
MAC Reflects Purple Duo
MAC Rocking Orange
MAC Reflects Antique Gold
MAC Reflects Blackened Red
MAC Jewelmarine
MAC 3D Silver

OMG Glitter-gasm!!!!!

I <3 you Santa! :-D


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 19, 2009)

wow awesome package!!! i wanna try the konad soooo bad, you better post some nail pics lol.  happy holidays!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww. The deadline has passed.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 19, 2009)

I really can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 19, 2009)

meee tooooo!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 20, 2009)

I got a fab surprise this morning...MY SECRET SANTA PRESENT CAME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just in time for Christmas too! It defiantly felt Christmas had came 5 days early. Anyway picture time....









 My santa is amazing! Thank you thank you santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is more that I ever imagined I would get.

*What I recieved*




- B&BW Shea Butter Socks
- B&BW Coconut Lime Verbena Anti Bacterial Hand Lotion x2
- B&BW Coconut Lime Verbena Foaming Travel Sanitizer x2
- B&BW Coconut Lime Verbena Body Lotion
- B&BW Coconut Lime Verbena Shower Gel
- B&BW Coconut Lime Verbena Fragrance Mist
- Green Bath Scrunchie
- China Glaze n/p Ruby Pumps
- China Glaze n/p Exceptionally Gifted
- Pedicure Toe Separators
- Stila Smudge Pot in Black
- Stila Lip Glaze Stick in Gingerbread
- Stila Lip/Cheek Tint in Pomegranate
- Stila Lip Color in Natalie
- Stila All Over Liquid Luminizer
- Stila Make-up Bag
- MAC Hello Kitty Lucky Tom Quad
- MAC Pigment Samples in Fuchia, Blue-Brown and Brash and Bold
- Two earrings from Charlotte Russe 
- Eye cream and Perfume sample
- Two US magazines

My Santa is amazing! Thank you again, I love all of it! I don't think my suppy of Coconut Lime Verbena goodies will run out any time soon


----------



## Laurie (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm worried about mine... I sent mine priority shipping a week ago.. **Sigh..


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm really worried about mine!! If my elf doesn't get hers tomorrow, I'm calling the post office. I feel so bad right now. I sent it out on the 9th ( I think, I have the receipt..but it was really early in the month!) If they had a problem and it got sent back, I'm going to be so upset because it wont be there for XMAS. I hope my elf does get it tomorrow, but if not, I'll check with the post office. I can even post a pic of the receipt so you all know I didn't jip anyone out of a gift, especially since I still got mine. I'm from the U.S and she is in the U.K so I thought that is why it was taking so long, but this just seems crazy to me!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 21, 2009)

hopefully ever one will get thiers soon! also dont forget there was a huge snowstorm all over the east coast so depending on where it is being sent my be taking extra long.  or you could call the post and find out.  

either way hope everyone enjoys the holidays this week!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 21, 2009)

And BAM! I got my goodies! =D






- Some hairties (always a must!)
- VS Lipgloss in Strawberry Fizz
- Shishiedo (sp?) Majolica Majorica Mascara<333333333 I was aching for this mascara!
- a GREAT sampling of MAC's Volcanic Ash Exfoliator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Sea Salt Bath Fizz <3

Thanks, Santa! I love all of my presents!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_I'm really worried about mine!! If my elf doesn't get hers tomorrow, I'm calling the post office. I feel so bad right now. I sent it out on the 9th ( I think, I have the receipt..but it was really early in the month!) If they had a problem and it got sent back, I'm going to be so upset because it wont be there for XMAS. I hope my elf does get it tomorrow, but if not, I'll check with the post office. I can even post a pic of the receipt so you all know I didn't jip anyone out of a gift, especially since I still got mine. I'm from the U.S and she is in the U.K so I thought that is why it was taking so long, but this just seems crazy to me!_

 
Sorry to butt into the thread but you might want to check up on the package, I sent something to the UK on the 7th and she received it on the 14th, it took exactly one week.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 22, 2009)

Tracked mine today.. And it's in Puerto Rico..  Why??.. I have NO idea!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 22, 2009)

I got tracking on my parcel but it won't tell me where it is. All it says is that it has been passed to the overseas                postal service for delivery.So I don't know where it is at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was a waste of money to get it tracked!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine has disappeared from the tracking! I'll call them tmr.. **sighh


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey all!!  I got my gift!! Thanks Santa!!!  I'll post pix later today!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 23, 2009)

Sooo... My package has officially been lost! I went in to the post office today! Showed them my receipt.. Argued a bit.. But there was no trace of my package!! All I managed to get was the refunded shipping cost.. Can someone tell me what I'm supposed to do now for my elf?? I don't mind buying new gifts, but I won't be able to get as much as I bought the first time.. And it'd have to be after Christmas.. Helpp??


----------



## Divinity (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm seriously on pins and needles waiting for my goodies!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Sooo... My package has officially been lost! I went in to the post office today! Showed them my receipt.. Argued a bit.. But there was no trace of my package!! All I managed to get was the refunded shipping cost.. Can someone tell me what I'm supposed to do now for my elf?? I don't mind buying new gifts, but I won't be able to get as much as I bought the first time.. And it'd have to be after Christmas.. Helpp??_

 
Hey hun, did you have any kind of insurance or customs declaration (of whats in it and its value)? You should have been able to get more than just the refunded shipping value if they did lose it.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 24, 2009)

OHHHHHH I got my GIFT!!!!!!  I absolutely loooooooooove my Santa!!!!!!! Besides the fact that I got the prettiest card, awesome bag 'o candy and she even wrapped each gift, my package smelled like LUSHHHHHH! Thanks Santa, you totally made my Christmas, and how funny I got it on Christmas Eve (sorry could not bring myself to wait lol.)

And I got....

Lush Snowcake soap (My abs fave scent ever!)
3 Barry M dazzle dusters (wanted to try these forever, and feel even cooler cause they came straight from the UK)
Hot Looks nail polish (love the color)
Adorable reindeer socks ( <3 )
Silver and White rose hair clips (so cute)
Bag of candy (yummm)
Mix cd of all British Bands (can't wait to listen)
and some awesome stuff from London (keychain, i <3 London pen, beautiful postcard collection)










So thank you so much for the wonderful, beautiful, and so thoughtful present.  Hope yours was just as good!

Happy Holidays xoxoxo.


----------



## Janice (Dec 25, 2009)

Please check in with the status of your SS exchange so we can keep the organizer updated. 

i.e. - I have received my present and my SS was XXX
or - I have not received my SS present yet


----------



## kristina ftw! (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't recieved mine yet. It could be a little delayed since I'm overseas though! I'm really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine hasn't recieved hers yet either, unfortunately - though for a very specific reason, and she has been informed. I'm not sure if we're supposed to reveal ourselves yet? If so, I will PM my elf and give her an update


----------



## Laurie (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Hey hun, did you have any kind of insurance or customs declaration (of whats in it and its value)? You should have been able to get more than just the refunded shipping value if they did lose it._

 
Hey doll, unfortunately no, I didn't take out insurance on my package. I just said it was a gift on the form and that was it. What do I do? I sent my elf a message on Elfster though.. I'm waiting to hear back on what she wants me to do.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't received my gift.  SS sent me a message on Elfster about the lost paackage and asked her what would be fair.  I'm just bummed...I took all those precautions with my SS, but I don't want to make her re-buy stuff and I don't know what's fair...help


----------



## moonlit (Dec 27, 2009)

I didnt get my gift either.. I am sad and worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked online and it says that my package has reached the destination (USA) Hope my elf likes her gifts.


----------



## Janice (Dec 27, 2009)

Hopefully the organizer will check in to help you all out.


----------



## carandru (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't receive my package either, but I have been notified by my SS as to what's going on.  So,  I'm  still looking forward to getting mine !!!  

And my elf has received her package already .


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm hoping everyone will just hang onto their receipts for postage and that it being the holidays, mail is just a bit slow (I know a lot of people had to send it internationally). I sent mine the week before xmas and I don't think my elf has received it yet, the woman at the post office estimated about 10 business days. I will try to give everyone's package another week, after that I'll be contacting everyone to figure out who has received their gift and who has not. If an elf hasn't received their gift, I will ask their SS to email me with proof of a mailed package.

For the SS who's package may have been lost, try contacting the post office one more time and see if there is any other avenue you can pursue. If not, unfortunately you will have to resend a gift. I'm sure everyone is happy with any gifts received, its the thought that counts afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are also plenty of heartfelt gifts that cost little to no money: a mixed CD, magazines, souvenirs, etc. from your home town/home country, etc. be creative!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 28, 2009)

My gift was sent, I have the receipt for it. However the woman who served me at the post office is from the country I sent mine to. She told me that customs are really quite strict with any kind of cosmetic product and that the parcel may be delayed.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't gotten anything nor have I been contacted by my SS.. Even since the start of this.. :\ .. Oh well.. Heading out today to purchase and re-send my gift.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 30, 2009)

Laurie--the same thing happened to me last year. I spent time and money shopping for my elfs gift, bought all these things she would have loved, spent $60 and the dumb post office lost it. It ended up in Atlanta. I was so so so upset. I learned my lesson, but it sucks to have to deal with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways its fun looking at what u guys got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait until next year so I can do it.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Laurie--the same thing happened to me last year. I spent time and money shopping for my elfs gift, bought all these things she would have loved, spent $60 and the dumb post office lost it. It ended up in Atlanta. I was so so so upset. I learned my lesson, but it sucks to have to deal with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways its fun looking at what u guys got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait until next year so I can do it._

 
Thanks for letting me know! I thought that this was the only time anything like this had happened.. And people may have believed that it wasn't true.. : .. Anyway, I resent my package yesterday! Had to go buy new stuff.. But.. Oh well..


----------



## Laurie (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine is here!!! Mine is here!!!!! I can't wait to go collect it!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 31, 2009)

How exciting! Can't wait to see what you got


----------



## mern (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG I am so sad that I missed this! Can we pllllllllease do a like a secret valentine exchange!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2010)

I got TWO gifts today!!!.. One form my SS and the original one I sent out!! I'll repackage it and send it over soon. I don't want to keep it since I originally bought it for someone! Yay! Will post pics soon.. Even though my mum attacked the candy already.. :\


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 4, 2010)

Turns out that mine did arrive. The postman left it in our porch and when my mum got home from work our post was missing. Excellent.

I'm annoyed because someone took time an effort to buy something and for it to be stolen.
I just hope my elf gets hers soon.


----------



## carandru (Jan 7, 2010)

Did everyone post the pics of their SS gifts?  I know some people received them late and may not have posted. I just like looking at everyone's goodies lol.


----------



## moonlit (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope my elf likes her goodies..


----------



## carandru (Jan 8, 2010)

i still haven't gotten mine either, but my ss is international.  I believe she sent it out earlier this week, so I probably won't get it till like next week.  

Have u been contacted by ur SS?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2010)

guys i hope you all get your gifts soon. or at the very least your gifters and such update you on what is going on.  and if people have recieved their gifts just post a note here, even if you don't have time to post pictures! 

just an fyi though if anybody is sending things around the uk to a different country perhaps the post is slow due to the weather conditions?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Turns out that mine did arrive. The postman left it in our porch and when my mum got home from work our post was missing. Excellent.

I'm annoyed because someone took time an effort to buy something and for it to be stolen.
I just hope my elf gets hers soon._

 
sorry I haven't been on in a while since I was on vacation ( well to orlando) to see some friends but .. I was your secret santa!!!! I can't believe someone stole the package! People are so cruel these days. I can try any ship out something else, but it may take a little bit because I'm trying to get the nursery and stuff together for the baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel awful that someone took it right off your porch though


----------



## moonlit (Jan 12, 2010)

I just want to thank my secret santa.I received my gift and I love it.. Thanks so much!!! 

I have never tried the barry m dazzle dusts.. so excited and the bourjois blush is way too pretty!! wow.. 

I'll post pics.. thanks so much secret santa


----------



## moonlit (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks so much secret santa.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my goodies. 
bourjois blush, 
wet and wilk eyeliner in brown
sexy mother pucker lipgloss (i love it)
barry m dazzle dusts and fine glitter 
purple nail polish
bio therm tube for the body.. smells yummy


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 12, 2010)

Great presents you got! that nail polish looks very pretty


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_













Thanks so much secret santa.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my goodies. 
bourjois blush, 
wet and wilk eyeliner in brown
sexy mother pucker lipgloss (i love it)
barry m dazzle dusts and fine glitter 
purple nail polish
bio therm tube for the body.. smells yummy_

 
Is that all that arrived in the parcel?


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_sorry I haven't been on in a while since I was on vacation ( well to orlando) to see some friends but .. I was your secret santa!!!! I can't believe someone stole the package! People are so cruel these days. I can try any ship out something else, but it may take a little bit because I'm trying to get the nursery and stuff together for the baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel awful that someone took it right off your porch though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww don't worry about it darling, I know you must have put a lot of effort into it. Concentrate on the soon to be new edition!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 17, 2010)

Has everyone received their gifts yet?


----------



## Janice (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been trying to figure that out for weeks now. ^


----------



## Laurie (Jan 18, 2010)

I received mine as did my elf.


----------



## moonlit (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Is that all that arrived in the parcel?_

 
Yes that was all that I got.. someone opened the package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was there more? Its the first time I got a package which was open.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Yes that was all that I got.. someone opened the package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was there more? Its the first time I got a package which was open._

 
There was over 3x the amount of stuff in it, including a handmade christmas card/pressed MAC pigment card


----------



## moonlit (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel so crappy right now.. that is so sweet of you to send all that.. I am so angry that someone stole rest of the things.. 

I wish I could see the handmade christmas card as well. Thanks so much! so thoughtful of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_There was over 3x the amount of stuff in it, including a handmade christmas card/pressed MAC pigment card_


----------



## carandru (Jan 21, 2010)

hmmmm.... I still haven't received my package!!  I know my elf was in the hospital, so I hope she is doing ok.  But, I am definitely quickly losing hope on ever seeing my package :-(

sucks for me I guess.  I did have fun shopping for my elf. But, after all this, I highly doubt I will participate again :-(


----------



## Junkie (Nov 16, 2010)

Are we going to have one this year? I missed out last year because I wasn't used to the board yet....


----------



## beautylush (Nov 17, 2010)

Would love to participate in this also!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 18, 2010)

If you guys do this again this year I would love to play


----------



## Inamorata (Nov 19, 2010)

Me too! I was bummed I missed out last year!


----------

